# Long Fin Albino BNP - Updated w. pics of Baba



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Caught the BNP in action. Did not have time to grab by D90. So here are few shot with my iPhone.

Male sitting on a new batch of egg after taking the previous batch of juvies out and did a major cold WC.

Not sure if the females are fighting or playing. Quite a sight with their fins fully extended together.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Some impressive shots Gordon considering its from an iphone! Males with all fully erect fins and cheek odontode spines everted will circle one another and aim for the head when attacking.Have never witnessed females going at it,as i only had them in pairs or singles before.Up until recently i had a female BNP which killed 3 other plecos,so they can be nasty when they want too without or with breeding happening.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Females fight. They have a dominance hierarchy and will fight for prime real estate and food rights. 
Funny though, I never noticed this referenced in any of the on-line info. I've also observed a significant size difference - close to to 50% - between adult female siblings that have grown up together.

nice shots, Gordon.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> I've also observed a significant size difference - close to to 50% - between adult female siblings that have grown up together.


I noticed that too, being a small person, I thought that was genetic  as the big guys eat along side the smaller guys. I also try to pull out the big guys and leave the small guys with the parents for a bit longer until the next batch is about to hatch.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

WOW, very pretty! Especially the 3d picture. They sure look gorgeous!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hi Milena. Yours should be getting bigger now ?


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Just one survived and it is not that big, maybe less than 2" But it surely is one of the most favourite fish for my family


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

*Pictures of Big Baba*

Not very often that baba show its face. Most of the time has his face tugged inside the tube - interesting life.

Just walk thru the back door with my D90 and here he is showing off his stuff and getting the attentions of the females near by.

Forgot how to turn on the video mode of the D90 :lol:

Pretty sure there will be a new batch of eggs tonight. Thanks to the extra 10 gallon of unintentional water change that washed my floor the second time in a week 

Funny did not even see the female already in there until I went through the 70 shots :lol:

And his tankmates - endlers from Milena. Told them to stay till for the picture but they won't listen.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Great shots, amazing fish!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Well, well, as of 10:00pm, he was tending to another batch of eggs  Almost sold all my juveniles. May be about 20 - 30 larger ones left. This should replenish the stock hehe.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

really nice shots and beautiful plecos too


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

He is a beauty  So, more babies on the way  Lovely  I bet that tank has the most babies of all, right


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow, they're looking real good Gordon, can't wait til mine get their bristles, they're growing like crazy. Wish I could get a good shot of them.

Nice pics, thanks for sharing.


----------

